# yang



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

Lost one of my new dragons...he hasnt been very active since i brought him home so i was kinda expecting it but still


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Oh no! That's so sad.. I'm sorry for your loss. He was a very handsome boy!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Aww, I'm sorry! He was pretty.


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

:O oh no... im so sorry! he was so gorgeous!


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

RIP!!! He was gorgeous!


----------

